# Kansas Hunting Guide



## hickory (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm taking applications for a 4 month position in Southeast Kansas. Starting September 1 and will run till Mid December. This position will include scouting, setting, trimming and flagging stand locations. Driving hunters to and from properties. Also you will be tracking and retrieving , field dressing downed deer. This job requires good communicating skills, you will be expected to relay information about each properties and stand location to incoming hunters. Good woodsmanship   is a must !!!  You need to know what way is north....
This job includes food/lodging/gas and a weekly salary + tips if you receive them. It's a long season and we work every day of it. I can't have someone that will quit mid season or have to run home to mommy when things get tough !!! This is a great opportunity for someone that want's to learn about guiding and just loves the outdoors.
Probably best suited for a young man (21-30). You will be expected to do things like your told, not how you think they should be done. You should also have a good quality truck that will seat 4 people (4WD would be great) with good tires (8-10 ply) these gravel roads WILL eat them up !!!
I don't pay for flat repair or other car problems so don't ask!!  Trying to keep it real on this post these are things YOU will need to think about BEFORE you sign on..


Please PM me with any questions I will not answer questions on this thread..........

HICKORY CREEK OUTFITTERS
www.hunthickorycreek.com


----------



## hickory (Jul 3, 2014)

*2014 Season*

Up again for the 2014 season.
Reply ASAP if you want to get a deer tag.

Only 87 non-res. deer permits left for the 2014 season.


----------



## hickory (Feb 17, 2015)

To the top for the 2015 deer season...


----------

